
Amazon seeks patent for multi-story drone tower - iamchmod
https://www.inddist.com/news/2017/06/report-amazon-seeks-patent-multi-story-drone-tower
======
nickpsecurity
I'd suggest looking to sci-fi movies or games for prior art if that's allowed
in the court. I swear I've seen something like a drone tower at least once.

